# Grave Grabber WorkShop



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Hey Guys ,

I just got my latest copy of "Haunted Attraction" Magazine.

http://www.hauntedattraction.com/

Boy was I surprized to see kevin242's Grave Grabber prop.

Nice work Kevin.

It was also great see the nod to Hauntforum.com at the end of the Article.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Lots of 'famous' people around here. 

Nice article. Good to be noticed.

Congrats Kevin.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Congrats Kevin.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Cool! I let my subscription run out. I guess I'll have to renew so I can see Kevin's big moment in print! Congrats Kevin!



SpectreTTM said:


> Hey Guys ,
> 
> I just got my latest copy of "Haunted Attraction" Magazine.
> 
> ...


----------



## noahbody (Jun 9, 2006)

I knew as soon as I scanned the cover what that prop was.
I have been eyeballing that prop for years.
Congrats!


----------

